# An interesting Remington Rand...



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This pistol was issued in 1946 by the Naval Gun Factory in D.C. to a LtJg. who was a courier for Operation Crossroads at Bikini Atoll. Operation Crossroads was the first nuclear test after the war, which consisted of two detonations, Shot Able and Shot Baker. I have the original documents and all the equipment that came with it...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That Sir is a very fine peice of American History you have there. Portect it wisely and show it for other Americans can enjoy it. I sure am enjoying it myself. Thank You.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

"Able" and "Baker", the old phonetic alphabet. Brings back a few memories. The old version was being phased out and the newer phased in during my brief service career.

Bob Wright


----------

